# Williams keys Cavaliers' win over Mavericks



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Mo Williams doesn't mind being forgotten, lost in the gargantuan shadows cast by his superstar teammates. LeBron James and Shaquille O'Neal can have all the attention. Williams just wants a taste now and then. He got some Saturday night. Williams made all seven of his 3-point attempts and scored 25 points, James added 25 with 12 assists and the Cleveland Cavaliers rebounded from a lackluster loss in Charlotte by beating the road-tested Dallas Mavericks 111-95.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10250066/Williams-keys-Cavaliers'-win-over-Mavericks


----------

